# Just got a new old Ford 8N



## BerBer5985 (Oct 17, 2020)

I just got a new ford 8N that was partially restored (at least repainted) and it starts and runs every time! I did notice that it looks like the tie rods possibly need replaced I believe. There’s a ton of play in the steering and the seals and everything look absolutely shot. Is there a good place people buy their replacement parts?


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Try here.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-8N-Tractor-Parts.html


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

You can also try: www.just8ns.com; or https://www.steinertractor.com
I have dealt with both companies. You'll have to check out who carries what and at what price; don't forget shipping.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

You can take one off and go to napa also....these are not tractor specific ball joints.

Whichever you decide, mark the threads so you are close to aligned when you spin on the new ones. 

May check the ones at steering arms also...should have 4 of them total ....if I recall correctly.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

check the ball and sockets at the steering arms also. A simple repair but a PIA to get the old pieces loose.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Before you start, ship me that 7' blade since you have 2 of them....I would gladly send ya 4 ball joints in exchange

Just kidding...kinda

I can say keep those hands on outside of that steering wheel. Hit a hole in a turn and that machine will snap fingers


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

one hint. I installed 3/4" foam pipe insulation on the steering wheel and attached with 2 full tight wraps of good 3M electrical tape. It makes the steering wheel a lot more comfortable for extended operation and gives the hands some protection for "oops" operation.


----------



## sonnydaze (Jan 2, 2020)

BerBer5985 said:


> I just got a new ford 8N that was partially restored (at least repainted) and it starts and runs every time! I did notice that it looks like the tie rods possibly need replaced I believe. There’s a ton of play in the steering and the seals and everything look absolutely shot. Is there a good place people buy their replacement parts?





BerBer5985 said:


> I just got a new ford 8N that was partially restored (at least repainted) and it starts and runs every time! I did notice that it looks like the tie rods possibly need replaced I believe. There’s a ton of play in the steering and the seals and everything look absolutely shot. Is there a good place people buy their replacement parts?


www.SteinerTractor.com should have the parts you need.


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

If want the original style Dennis Carpenter has them complete for $74.95 each side. His can be greased. www.dennis-carpenter.com


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Steiner has them but you can not grease their's. The grease fittings are for looks.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Just 8N's, Yesterdays Tractor and Fix That Ford have greaseable ones.


----------

